# Pea Picker Paint Code



## brockchance16 (Apr 23, 2011)

What is its name or ppg panit code for the green.


----------



## oempartsman (Apr 23, 2011)

The color is called campus green, schwinn has no code for it, but contact Pete Aronson at hyper-formance.com, he sells the paint, licensed by schwinn.


----------

